
Ask HN: Will the SaaS model work for downloadable software? - hmark
Recently downloadable software companies like adobe and jetbrains have had a major customer backlash when they changed their pricing model to SaaS.<p>Do you think this is the future for all downloadable software or do you see this as a wrong move?<p>Are there any rules that help decide whether a Saas pricing model would work for a specific piece of software?
======
ckluis
SaaS pricing works best on business products that provide value consistently &
you need to know support exists. Very few of the things I pay recurring for
are for software that I use recreationally - they provide value every day
(office, google apps / email, hosting, etc). The products you mentioned
(adobe) is still hosted. Customer backlash today is worth dealing with long-
term viability & profit. Companies that start as a SaaS will not have the
backlash problem.

------
sharemywin
If someone can buy the product as a pay once download and they are easy to
find and buy from, I would think you would have a hard time selling an Saas
competitor.

